# Dr. Shippen`s HCG protocol



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2012)

*Dr. Shippen`s HCG protocol*

    Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin (HCG) is a hormone found in men and women.
    Women secrete large amounts of HCG during pregnancy and men secrete
    large amounts during puberty.

    HCG is administered as a form of TRT. HCG is an alternative to standard
    TRT in men with low LH and FSH (i.e., secondary hypogonadism). To
    determine if you are a candidate for HCG you must have a blood test
    showing low T, LH and FSH. This blood test cannot be taken while you're
    on standard TRT because standard TRT shuts down LH and FSH production
    and thereby distorts the test results. Alternatively, a Clomid
    Stimulation Test can also demonstrate secondary hypogonadism (see
    separate posting on this topic).

    Rather than shutting down your body's natural T production system (like
    standard TRT does), HCG stimulates it back towards normal function. Your
    body produces it's own T. I believe that HCG is vastly superior to
    standard forms of TRT for the following reasons:

    1. Better mimics the body's own natural physiologic rhythm of T
    production.

    2. Easier to maintain normal T levels when administered properly.

    3. More physiologic T levels minimize excess estradiol production (i.e.,
    reduces aromatization).

    4. Maintains normal size of testicles (in contrast, standard TRT shrinks
    the testicles).

    5. Stimulates sperm production (thereby increasing/restoring fertility).
    In contrast, standard TRT reduces, if not eliminates, sperm production
    thereby making you infertile.

    6. Restores normal function to testicles - the benefits of normal
    testicular function are not fully known. In his book "Saw Palmetto:
    Nature's Prostate Healer", Ray Sahelian, M.D. says that the testicles
    and the prostate exchange enzymes. I don't know what purpose these
    enzymes serve, but I'd rather have them working than not working.

    7. Restarts the pituitary/hypothalamus axis (see Medline article
    4044781). My HCG dosage is very small (currently 480 IU per week). This
    means that my body is responding to HCG by producing more LH and FSH on
    the "off days." Some have claimed that HCG can restart your system
    completely so that you can get off the shots and your body will maintain
    on it's own. While, I've yet to hear of someone for whom this has
    actually happened, my HCG dosage has steadily declined over 3 years from
    1000 IU to 480 IU per week. Also, I feel good about the fact that my
    pituitary/hypothalamus axis is being stimulated to return towards normal
    function.

    The only disadvantage of HCG is that doctors are unaware of this
    excellent alternative.

    Doctors are usually down on what they are not up on. If you ask about
    HCG, most doctors will give you a variety of lame, ill-conceived reasons
    for not prescribing HCG. These excuses all add up to the fact that they
    don't know how to administer it properly and don't want to take the time
    to learn. I wonder what percentage of doctors would take the time to
    learn about HCG if they were diagnosed with secondary hypogonadism?

    Typical excuses for not prescribing HCG are (1) that the insurance
    company won't pay for it and (2) it's expensive. Both are absolutely
    untrue. As far as I know, all insurance companies pay for it (if the
    doctor clearly states in writing that it's for hypogonadism only) and it
    's actually cheaper than standard forms of TRT.

    The current guidelines of the American Association of Clinical
    Endocrinologists (AACE) indicate that HCG should only be prescribed when
    a man is interested in fertility. As a result, most doctors will not
    prescribe HCG unless you tell them you are currently trying to have
    children. The AACE guidelines can be found at:

http://www.aace.com/clin/guidelines/hypogonadism.pdf

    following reasons:

    1. The guidelines call for intramuscular HCG injections. Subcutaneous
    injections are much more convenient, much less painful and equally
    effective (see discussion below and/or just ask the many men who inject
    HCG subcutaneously or look at their blood test results).

    2. The excessive HCG dosage levels suggested in the guidelines cause a
    variety of problems as discussed throughout this primer. In particular,
    excessive HCG dosages cause elevated estradiol (E2), which defeats many
    of the positive effects of increased T.

    3. The guidelines cite expense and inconvenience as the reasons why one
    wouldn't use HCG otherwise. Aren't those my judgements to make? Of
    course they are! The funny thing is, if I were injecting 2000 to 6000 IU
    per week intramuscularly, I too would consider HCG therapy expensive and
    inconvenient, but also ineffective (due to E2 overload). Duh?! But
    instead, I inject 480 IU/week subcutaneously and find it to be
    inexpensive, convenient and highly effective.

    Unfortunately, doctors are unwilling to stray too far from their
    professional guidelines. Also, they are unwilling to devote the amount
    of time to each patient required for effective HCG therapy monitoring
    and education. That's just human nature. But we're talking about our
    health and future here! Think for yourself and you will see the
    fallacies in these doctors' arguments against it.

    Each day more and more doctors are becoming more and more aware of the
    benefits of HCG. In his landmark book, The Testosterone Syndrome, Dr.
    Eugene Shippen makes a strong case for HCG as an alternative to standard
    TRT in cases of secondary hypogonadism. This book is considered by many
    as the definitive book on TRT.

    Unfortunately, the vast majority of doctors are woefully ignorant about
    the proper dosage for HCG. In fact, the AACE clinical guidelines call
    for HCG dosages of 1000 to 2000 IU, two or three times a week.
    Scientific studies have demonstrated that HCG dosage levels of about
    5,000 IU per week or more administered long-term cause permanent damage
    to the testicles (see Medline articles 6210708 and 3583230). These
    studies have shown that such excessive HCG dosages taken long-term
    result in testicular desensitization (to future stimulation by LH or
    HCG). In other words, long-term, such excessive dosages of HCG will
    result in primary hypogonadism!

    Also, the AACE guidelines call for intramuscular injections when
    scientific studies show that subcutaneous injections work equally as
    well (see Medline article 8075787). My experience as well as hundreds of
    other men's experience proves this point. Subcutaneous injections are
    much easier to administer and far less painful than intramuscular
    injections.

    The ONLY protocol that should be used is Dr. Shippen's HCG protocol. Dr.
    Shippen's protocol calls for low dose shots (about 300 to 500 IU) at
    bedtime, 2 to 5 times a week depending upon your responsiveness. This
    protocol more closely mimics the body's natural physiologic rhythm of LH
    production.

    Below is a copy of Dr. Eugene Shippen's HCG protocol that he emailed to
    me on 3/17/01. If you are interested in HCG therapy, I suggest that you
    show this protocol to your doctor. If your doctor has any questions,
    he/she should contact Dr. Shippen.

    Prior to HCG therapy, Shippen gave me a Clomid Stimulation test to rule
    out any hypothalamus/pituitary issues such as tumors, etc. My response
    to this test was good. He then put me on Selegiline, which raised my T,
    but not enough for me.

    HCG is available in shots only. It is self-administered at bedtime using
    the smallest of needles (0.5 cc, 30 gauge, 5/16"). Shots are simple and
    virtually painless.

    *****************************

    Chorionic Gonadotrophin Stimulation Test (males < 75 years old)*

    Chorionic Gonadotrophin is presently available through most pharmacies
    or distributors as Profasi, Pregnyl or generic Chorionic Gonadotrophin
    10,000 units per 10 cc vial. Various stimulation tests have been
    described, from high dose, short course testing to more normal
    physiologic doses over a longer time period. I have found that a typical
    treatment course for three weeks is best for determining those
    individuals who will respond well to this type of treatment. It is
    administered by injection 500 units (0.5 cc) SQ, Monday through Friday
    for three weeks. Teach patient to self administer with 50 Unit Insulin
    Syringes with 30 gauge needles in anterior thigh, seated with both hands
    free to perform the injection. Measure: Testosterone, total and free,
    plus E2 before starting CG and on the third Saturday AM after 3 weeks of
    stimulation (salivary testing may be more accurate for adjusting doses).
    Studies have shown that SQ is equal in efficacy to IM administration.

    Results:

    1. <20% rise suggests poor testicular reserve of leydig cell function
    (primary hypo-gonadism or eu-gonadotrophic hypo-gonadism indicating
    combined central and peripheral factors).

    2. 20-50% increase indicates adequate reserve but slightly depressed
    response, mostly central inhibition but possibly decreased testicular response as well.
    3. > 50% increase suggests primarily centrally mediated depression of
    testicular function.

    Options for treatment vary both with the response to CG and patient
    determined choices.

    1. If there is an inadequate response (< 20%), then replacement with
    testosterone will be indicated.

    2. The area in between 20-50% will usually require CG boosting for a
    period of time, plus natural boosting or "partial" replacement options.
    I believe that full replacement with exogenous testosterone is always
    the last option in borderline cases since improvement over time may
    frequently occur as leydig cell regeneration may actually happen. Much
    of this is age dependent. Up to age 60, boosting is almost always
    successful. 60-75 is variable, but will usually be clear by the results
    of the stimulation test. Also, disease related depression of
    testosterone output might be reversible with adequate treatment of the
    underlying process (depression, AMI, obesity, alcohol, deficiency, etc.)
    This positive effect will not occur if suppressive therapy is instituted
    in the form of full replacement.
    3. If there is an adequate response, >50% rise in testosterone, there is
    very good leydig cell reserve. Natural boosting or CG therapy will
    probably be successful in restoring full testosterone output without
    replacement, a better option over the long term and a more natural
    restoration of biologic fluctuations for optimal response.

    4. Chorionic Gonadotrophin can be self-administered and adjusted
    according to response. In younger, high output responders (T >
    1100ng/dl), CG can be given every third or fourth day at bedtime or in
    the AM. This also minimizes estrogen conversion. In lower level
    responders(600-800ng/dl), or those with a higher E2 output associated
    with full dose CG, 300-500 units can be given Mon-Wed-Fri. At times,
    sluggish responders may require a higher dose to achieve full
    Testosterone response. In these cases, the diluent is lowered to 7.5cc
    or even to 5 cc, which increases the CG concentration 1 ? - 2 X. This
    can be administered in variable doses 0.3 - 0.5cc given every 3rd day.
    Check salivary levels on the day of the next injection, but before the
    next injection to determine effectiveness and to adjust the dose
    accordingly. Keep in mind that later as leydig cell restoration occurs,
    a reduction in dose or frequency of administration may be later needed.

    5. Monitor both Testosterone and E2 levels to assess response to
    treatment after 2 - 3 weeks after change in dose of CG as well as
    periodic intervals during chronic administration. Sublingual testing is
    very easy and cost effective. It will also better reflect the true free
    levels of both estrogens and testosterone. (Pharmasan Labs 888-342-7272
    is very good)

    6. Adjustment of dosage is a result of symptomatic response and hormone
    level boosting. It is based on clinical judgement as much as actual
    hormone levels. Remember that "Normal" ranges are for populations, not
    individuals!

    7. Except for reports of antibodies developing against CG (I have not
    seen this), there are no adverse effects of chronic CG administration.
    An additional benefit is the boosting of Growth Hormone output which has
    also been reported, either as a direct effect of CG or as an effect of
    increased levels of testosterone.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 14, 2014)

Interesting post... makes me think running 250-500iu 2x/week during a cycle would be better than a higher dose "blast right before pct


----------

